# where are restrooms?



## plka

Where are restrooms located on the train? We know that there are bathrooms near our family bedroom, but wonder where else we will find them? We will be trying to get my mom (who has trouble walking) upstairs to the sightseer lounge and dining car, but wonder if there are bathrooms upstairs, and nearby so she does not have to go up and down stairs very many times.


----------



## PRR 60

plka said:


> Where are restrooms located on the train? We know that there are bathrooms near our family bedroom, but wonder where else we will find them? We will be trying to get my mom (who has trouble walking) upstairs to the sightseer lounge and dining car, but wonder if there are bathrooms upstairs, and nearby so she does not have to go up and down stairs very many times.


There is one toilet room located on the upper level of each Superliner sleeper. There are no toilet facilities in the diner or on the upper level of the Sightseer lounge. I'm not sure if there are any on the lower level of the lounge car. I've never noticed any, but I never really looked either.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

plka said:


> Where are restrooms located on the train? We know that there are bathrooms near our family bedroom, but wonder where else we will find them? We will be trying to get my mom (who has trouble walking) upstairs to the sightseer lounge and dining car, but wonder if there are bathrooms upstairs, and nearby so she does not have to go up and down stairs very many times.


Sightseer lounge they're downstairs. Best bet would be to go through the diner to the sleeper car and use the single bathroom on the upper level. Hopefully you're in the car next to the diner, but even so, I personally don't see a problem with you using that bathroom (since you have a sleeper ticket anyway and would have to pass that bathroom on the way to your car).


----------



## AmtrakBlue

PRR 60 said:


> plka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are restrooms located on the train? We know that there are bathrooms near our family bedroom, but wonder where else we will find them? We will be trying to get my mom (who has trouble walking) upstairs to the sightseer lounge and dining car, but wonder if there are bathrooms upstairs, and nearby so she does not have to go up and down stairs very many times.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one toilet room located on the upper level of each Superliner sleeper. There are no toilet facilities in the diner or on the upper level of the Sightseer lounge. *I'm not sure if there are any on the lower level of the lounge car.* I've never noticed any, but I never really looked either.
Click to expand...

There's one or two at the opposite end from the snack counter.


----------



## Guest

There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Guest said:


> There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.


^ This - QFT.


----------



## MiRider

If your plan is to have the SSL and Dining Car accessible to your Mom, then you should definitely consider getting a room on the upper level.

That way, you just have to climb the stairs twice - once to get on and once to get off.

The SSL and Dining Car on the Superliners are only accessible through the upper level.

You cannot move between cars at all on the lower level.

If you get an upper level room, no matter what, once you're on the upper level, the most convenient bathroom will be the one near your room.

On Superliner trains, there are no bathroom(s) in the Dining Car, when available - there is one on the lower level of the SSL in the Cafe, and all coach bathrooms are on the lower level.

The only upper level bathrooms on the Superliners are in the sleeping cars.


----------



## Mackensen

Guest said:


> There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.


Never seen this happen myself.


----------



## Braniff747SP

Mackensen said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this happen myself.
Click to expand...

I've never been on a train where the lower-level SSL bathrooms are open. They are always 'Out of Service' or simply locked. I find it to be an inconvenience; why should I have to transfer cars to use the restroom?


----------



## Donctor

When I was on 29 in February, the lounge bathroom was open. I found, amongst other things, very old Amtrak cups and the car's old video equipment.

To the OP: There is indeed one bathroom upstairs in each sleeper, though it's a small bathroom and might or might not provide adequate space for someone with physical difficulties.


----------



## zephyr17

Braniff747SP said:


> Mackensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this happen myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been on a train where the lower-level SSL bathrooms are open. They are always 'Out of Service' or simply locked. I find it to be an inconvenience; why should I have to transfer cars to use the restroom?
Click to expand...

Me neither.


----------



## Diann

I am getting confused. Help me out please. For couch passengers how many toilet rooms are available in that car? I understand they are down stairs. Can a couch person use a bathroom in the car where there is a sleeper?


----------



## PRR 60

Diann said:


> I am getting confused. Help me out please. For couch passengers how many toilet rooms are available in that car? I understand they are down stairs. Can a couch person use a bathroom in the car where there is a sleeper?


There are five toilet rooms in each Superliner coach car - all down stairs. Coach passengers cannot use the sleeper facilities.


----------



## crew

Diann said:


> I am getting confused. Help me out please. For couch passengers how many toilet rooms are available in that car? I understand they are down stairs. Can a couch person use a bathroom in the car where there is a sleeper?


If you are in one of the more remote coach cars, and want to walk through the diner rather than going down stairs (depends on one's mobility impairment), just check with the conductors and/or diner attendants. They will often let people with physical challenges into the first sleeper, just to get to the "nearest" lavatory. Keep in mind it IS a small one, not much different than what one finds on an airplane.


----------



## amtkstn

The bathrooms in both the coaches and sleeper are the same size and setup


----------



## Acela150

I thought I had to open the door and go out the door. :lol:


----------



## PerRock

You can see the layout of most of Amtrak's equipment here: http://s4.zetaboards.com/amtkz/pages/cars/

Restrooms are labeled. As others have mentioned the SSL restroom can be closed; so I wouldn't count on that one being available.

peter


----------



## AKA

Mackensen said:


> 'Guest' said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this happen myself.
Click to expand...

I see this almost everytime I go to the SSL


----------



## the_traveler

I have seen the restroom in the SSL both with the "out of order" sign and open. Either way, I just automatically go first to the coach car behind the SSL.


----------



## MiRider

AKA said:


> Mackensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Guest' said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a restroom on the lower level of the sightseer lounge car, but by far the most times that I've been aboard, the lounge attendant puts an "out of order" sign on it and locks the door so they don't have to bother keeping it up. This forces passengers to use the restrooms in the adjoining coach car, or in their "home" car.
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this happen myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see this almost everytime I go to the SSL
Click to expand...

I've had this experience almost every time too.


----------



## chakk

plka said:


> Where are restrooms located on the train? We know that there are bathrooms near our family bedroom, but wonder where else we will find them? We will be trying to get my mom (who has trouble walking) upstairs to the sightseer lounge and dining car, but wonder if there are bathrooms upstairs, and nearby so she does not have to go up and down stairs very many times.


It can indeed be very difficult -- maybe even downright unsafe -- to have someone with trouble walking to transit from a Superliner sleeping car through the dining car to the superliner lounge car; especially when the train is moving.

Since the sleeping car attendant will deliver meals to your room, perhaps it would be wiser to have her stay in the family bedroom, except when she wishes to use one of the lower level restrooms near your family bedroom; and forego the visits to the dining car and lounge car.


----------

